# Canadian Army Rank on Red Tunics



## Ninetoejim (16 Nov 2004)

I'm re-creating a Uniform of the Yukon Field Force and would like to know how the Sgt Major's chevrons and insignia were worn on the sleeve of the red tunic. Did the chevrons and crown have a black or red background??   Were the Chevrons worn on the bottom of the right sleeve above the white lacing with points up and the crown above them??

Any information on this would be greatly appreciated.

Jim Stevens


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

Jim


Rank for the NWMP followed std British practice for the time. Osprey has pout out a great book on the RCMP which covers the period as does their British Army on Campaign series....check on the one on Canadian Campaigns.


Cheers


----------



## Ninetoejim (18 Dec 2004)

*Steel Badger.

I found what I wanted when I went to the Glenbow Archives. They have a lot of pictures of the Yukon Field Force. The is a pic of a Royal Canadian Dragoon with the exact stripe setup I was looking for.  I do have both Osprey books and "Uniforms Of the Mounted Police" but I found the Mounted Police did their Sgts a little different. I'm going to try and attach a photo of what I was after with credits to the Glembow Archives.

Thanks a lot for your response. 

Jim.

*


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

Jim

Thanks for the reply and the great pic.......I'm a big victorian army fan....



Im amazed you could actually read my post....just reviewed and have vowed never to post on a nightshift again.....


----------



## Ninetoejim (18 Dec 2004)

Hey there Steel 

I've typed that way myself from time to time so it was no problem translating.  Did you get a chance to go to my website. I'm into Old West Action shooting and when I started going to MOntana in the late 1980's I ran into all kinds of Blue and Grey uniforms . (Dress -Time period has to be before 1900.) I decided then to do something Canadian and ended up with a NWMP uniform Circa 1879.  I've won a few prizes with it over the years but decided to make a change .  When I came across the Yukon Field Force RRCI/RCR soldier with the high boots and slouch hat that helped the NWMP guard the goldfields I figured that would cause a lot of interest and conversation. I've actually found a firm in India that will make
just about any kind of uniform you want it you provide the details. 

If you view my website and check out the Rocky Mountain Ranger Link you will find a guy named Rattlesnake Jack that is putting together a pre 1900 Scotish Uniform and must have a trunk full of stuff by now. I'm attaching his pic.

Thanks again, 

Jim (AKA Nine Toe Jim)


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

Now,

Just imagine the bollocking I'll recieve when I show up at SG 05 dressed like yer man!

Outstanding. (Evil Grin)

 >


----------



## Ninetoejim (18 Dec 2004)

A little Victorian influence cna'r hurt - Go for it HAHA


----------



## Ninetoejim (18 Dec 2004)

Hey Michaell - don't sy things like that. It could go to Grant's head- HAW


----------

